# Anyone listen to the Pat Metheny Group?



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i completely forgot about this but it popped up in my head when i saw a t shirt he gave me, but my birth father is their photographer and has done a lot of their album covers. Im not a big fan of jazz but i was just wondering if any of you liked them.

edit: heres an album cover he did for them..


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Brings back memories!!! I quite enjoy some of their stuff.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

used to listen to a lot of pat metheny..might be time to listen to some now.

Thanks!!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> i completely forgot about this but it popped up in my head when i saw a t shirt he gave me, but my birth father is their photographer and has done a lot of their album covers. Im not a big fan of jazz but i was just wondering if any of you liked them.
> 
> edit: heres an album cover he did for them..


I love Pat Metheny. I have been listening to his music and collecting his records since his time playing with Gary Burton, before he fronted his own band with Lyle Mays. That goes back a long way, to the mid-'70s !! That record is one of my favorites. I saw him and his new group last year at the Performing Arts Center in Mesa. He is in a much more experimental phase now, and I don't care for his new stuff as much as I did his old material.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> I love Pat Metheny. I have been listening to his music and collecting his records since his time playing with Gary Burton, before he fronted his own band with Lyle Mays. That goes back a long way, to the mid-'70s !! That record is one of my favorites. I saw him and his new group last year at the Performing Arts Center in Mesa. He is in a much more experimental phase now, and I don't care for his new stuff as much as I did his old material.


99% chance my birth father was there doing the photography. He lives in pheonix


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes! it is all over, almost every album is different but always timeless, always enjoyable some tracks may take 10 times of listening maybe more before we begin to enjoy it even more. 


A track with speed, that shows some talent and combines, Rock/Jazz/Latin percussion, meaning less vocals a treat for Jazz/Fusion Lovers.
Third Wind / Pat Metheny Group Live Under The Sky in Japan 1992 - YouTube

How about a 67 min track, this is only the first 10, I think he played like 3 or 4 different guitars and switched maybe 4 or 5 times in the first 5 minutes of play?
Pat Metheny Group ....The Way Up live Part 1 - YouTube I recommend "The way Up" DVD


42 string guitar anyone?
Pat Metheny - Into the dream / Have you heard - YouTube

An Acoustic Soft Delight 
Pat Metheny - If I Could - YouTube

Orchestrion, digital/electronic music played with analog instruments anyone? if that is what can be called.

Pat Metheny Orchestrion on CBSNews 04/03/2011 - YouTube

Pat Metheny - The Orchestrion Project.mp4 - YouTube

I have not checked much material from the Unity Band, some said Pat could not be what he is without Mays, Mays need to be recognized for having a lot of credit in the writing of most tracks, the same for Steve. I guess after Pat went to do Orchestrion, Mays moved to do his own thing. Maybe this departure made Pat create the Unity Band, they won the Grammy last year, I need to check that out, I was not quite a fan of the quartets or trio's, I always liked the Group and the different electric guitars.

Enjoy!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

106 views, mmm, I guess some artists are not popular on this forum or is it the kind of music?

Pat Metheny Group - Roots of Coincidence - YouTube Always doing different things, does what he wants produces what he wants.

Some guy on some other video on you tube said " I bet his facial expressions are worse when he plays than when he has sex"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> 106 views, mmm, I guess some artists are not popular on this forum or is it the kind of music?
> 
> Pat Metheny Group - Roots of Coincidence - YouTube Always doing different things, does what he wants produces what he wants.
> 
> Some guy on some other video on you tube said " I bet his facial expressions are worse when he plays than when he has sex"


Personally I don't listen to them.. just wondered if anyone here did because of my birth-father being good friends with pat


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Pat Metheny is the ****! Super talented…
I really dig his music in all of his incarnations.

Once again, his 42 string Picasso is pretty insane.
Pat Metheny - Into The Dream - YouTube


With Joni Mitchell and Jaco Pastorious, arguably the greatest bass player that ever lived.
Joni Mitchell - Black Crow - YouTube



Some really wild and crazy **** with Ornette Coleman. Not for most…Noise pollution as my wife calls it.
Pat Metheny - First Circle - YouTube


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

SoundChaser said:


> Pat Metheny is the ****! Super talented…
> I really dig his music in all of his incarnations.
> 
> Once again, his 42 string Picasso is pretty insane.
> ...



Maybe you did not see my earlier posts and links. I also agree with you, I prefer the First Circle version of the DVD live in Japan we live here tour, It one of the favorite ones, similar to Minuano and Have you Heard. The acoustic guitar performance in First Circle is great. Lyle Mays is amazing on the piano also. My favorite part is from the from the minute 4 to the end of the video at 6:49 goose bump material after the solo Piano not to be missed either all the way to the end. Amazing Vocals too. RIP Mark Ledford he gave great contribution to the music after Pedro Aznar left, another great vocalist.

Pat Metheny Group - First circle -live in japan - YouTube


Pat is a musicians performer/artist/entertainer. His his music is complex. I am no musician, I just like his music and the artists that play with him that great music.

One of the things that caught my interest was his very unique style to play the guitar, if you notice, his hand does not move the way it should most of the time, his wrist is bent rather than straight like everybody else, it looks awkward also. He developed that bad habit since he was like 13-14, he gets custom picks made just for the sound he wants. Also the right hand position he uses provides a round sound when he strikes the strings instead of a straight forward sound. 

Besides all that I came across one video in you tube about one guy explaining how Pat plays the notes. I wished I knew the guitar terminology he used, what I understood is that to make most of the notes, he skips one or more strings sometimes with both hands. It is extremely difficult not only to duplicate the sound he generates but also keep up with it, unless someone has practiced to play in that style for many years. Maybe very few others play that way, I am not aware of any as successful as he is. What do I know?, I just like the music and know he is really unique. Maybe that is the reason many of his tracks are very difficult to play let alone duplicate and also the reason other musicians notice it and get entertained by him.

Thanks to you tube he has gotten more fans and he got more exposure creating that goose bump experience or good impression for the first time to some new fans, some just for the music others for the performance.

I know many people simply could care less even some musicians, I just wanted to share that info, it is interesting to me and it may be for some too. Here is another great old piece from 1981-2 album called Offramp being played recently with the new Unity Band, the real action starts at 2:30, nice piece. 

Pat Metheny Unity Band, Detroit Jazz Festival encore, Sept 2, 2012 - YouTube


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Alrojoca said:


> Maybe you did not see my earlier posts and links. I also agree with you, I prefer the First Circle version of the DVD live in Japan we live here tour, It one of the favorite ones, similar to Minuano and Have you Heard. The acoustic guitar performance in First Circle is great. Lyle Mays is amazing on the piano also. My favorite part is from the from the minute 4 to the end of the video at 6:49 goose bump material after the solo Piano not to be missed either all the way to the end. Amazing Vocals too. RIP Mark Ledford he gave great contribution to the music after Pedro Aznar left, another great vocalist.
> 
> Pat Metheny Group - First circle -live in japan - YouTube
> 
> ...


I have not visited this site in a while and yes, I did see your posts and links. Thanks for all the insight..

Reviewing my earlier post, I’m not sure how the link there:

“Some really wild and crazy **** with Ornette Coleman. Not for most…Noise pollution as my wife calls it.
Pat Metheny - First Circle - YouTube”

That is not Metheny with Coleman. This is what I was referring to:
Metheny / Coleman / Haden / DeJohnette - Song X: Endangered Species - YouTube


I can listen to First Circle just about any time. But Song X is a whole different animal. I have to be in the mood and in the right frame of mind. It’s not an anytime cd. The first time I heard Endangered Species it sent chills up my spine. But you need to be ready for it.

Metheny / Coleman / Haden / DeJohnette - Song X: Endangered Species - YouTube


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice posts. His music has accompanied me on many road trips and travels since the early 80's (I'm old, but not quite as old as Buzzman). 

I've always thought of his Offramp CD as "roadtrip/migrating songs for the whales" (not a negative connotation). There is something primal, beautiful, and ethereal about this music. I enjoy a lot of it, but am not really a fan of his more radical/experimental stuff, although I can appreciate the musical technicalitiy of it and most of it has blown me away.



Alrojoca said:


> Pat Metheny Group - Roots of Coincidence - YouTube Always doing different things, does what he wants produces what he wants.


This one always reminds me of The Mermen/Surf Guitar. Check out The Mermen's "The Amazing California Health And Happiness Road Show" CD.

Pat is a truly unique and very talented musician, as are all of the musicians he collaborates with. Thanks again to the OP for the post.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Nice posts. His music has accompanied me on many road trips and travels since the early 80's (I'm old, but not quite as old as Buzzman).
> 
> . . .


Hey!!! But I still look pretty good Billy. :laugh:


----------

